# Hanging basement ceiling



## Pubby (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a couple questions before starting to board my basement. My basement is framed however ceiling is just joists. Do i need to run strapping before hanging board ? As there is just a gap between all exterior walls and joist.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture of this gap.
Are the walls already done?
The reason I ask is the ceiling was suppost to go in first.
You are going to rent a drywall lift right?


----------



## Pubby (Apr 5, 2012)

Framing of walls no drywall though. Ceiling is just all joists no strapping.


----------



## Pubby (Apr 5, 2012)

Example...exterior wall then a foot gap to first joist. So nowhere to screw drywall to against wall. If you understand what i mean.


----------



## kj6887 (Feb 19, 2012)

No need for strapping just install some backing to the top of the top plate so that you can screw the drywall to it, or you could use drywall clips.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I suggest you install the strapping and run it long under the open space on that exterior joist bay. That additional length of strapping can serve as a nailing point for your new exterior basement wall, should you need it.
It would be very difficult to get up into the outside rim joist bay to install nailers, as the previous poster suggested (Tho that concept will work on interior joist bays).

Realize that conventional lumber joists all have what is called a crown and can also vary slightly in actual width dimenions (as much as 3/8" +/-). Because of that, you will have some variations in the linearity of the overall runs under the joists (undersides not all completely at the same alignment/level). 
Adding strapping will allow you to; run light fixture (and other) wiring without having to drill through every joist. It also allows for more level and even sheetrock attachment, and at the same time - it creates attachment points for any new basement walls that will be perpendicular to the overhead joists.


----------



## Pubby (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you very informative. All my wiring is already ran (bought house like this) and is drilled through joists. Does this make any difference ? So are you saying run strapping over whole ceiling perpendicular to joists? If so would it provide enough stability having that foot of strapping not attached to anything ? Or at that point should i run a piece from ceilig down to attach overlying strapping to?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Pubby said:


> Thank you very informative. All my wiring is already ran (bought house like this) and is drilled through joists. Does this make any difference ? So are you saying run strapping over whole ceiling perpendicular to joists? If so would it provide enough stability having that foot of strapping not attached to anything ? Or at that point should i run a piece from ceilig down to attach overlying strapping to?


It will be perfectly stable for an exterior basement renovation wall. Trust me; after you do it, you will be able to put 4 guys against that wall (pushing and pulling) and it will not budge.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As the wiring is already in (add canned fire-foam in the holes to localize any fire to that one joist cavity), I usually add lengths of metal "L" flashing at the joist line to screw the ceiling drywall to-- if past the maximum fastener spacing distance, Post # 6 and #10: 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/gap-b-ween-ceiling-corner-rafter-top-plate-acceptable-not-134078/

Of course, if the bathroom is small, strapping is easy....

Gary


----------



## Pubby (Apr 5, 2012)

here are a few pictures of what i am talking about. ps..the drywall was hung on that one wall when i bought house, and will be coming down and redone.


----------



## Pubby (Apr 5, 2012)

also, sorry for sideways pictures.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looking at the pics, your going to need nailers around the perimeter above the wall framing to secure the rock on the ceiling.
Don't see a need for strapping on the joist either.
When you go to hang the rock on the ceiling make a "T" out of some 2/4 lumber the height of the ceiling including the rock and use them to hold the rock up while you screw it in.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Nail up some backing 2x4 or metal L's


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Plug those wiring holes with canned foam. Install wood fire-blocks or other at drop floor elevation. Garbage the poly unless required by local AHJ; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...merica-high-r-foundations-case-study-analysis

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-103-understanding-basements?full_view=1

Gary


----------



## Pubby (Apr 5, 2012)

Could someone possibly post a picture of what you mean ?


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

Something like this.


----------

